
It's amazing to see how AI is starting to solve world issues - Justin_N
http://mashable.com/2017/06/07/ibm-science-for-social-good/#P8xiIhocUSqM
======
dekhn
this is just an IBM press release, the projects haven't started yet, and it's
unlikely that AI will solve world issues.

~~~
Justin_N
I hear you on that, companies are trying to solve the issues with AI, but I
guess the real question will is, where is the limit?

